# Lake Insight Pro V14 vrs. Navionics+



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Just bought a Lowrance Elite 5 HDI, and was wondering about opinions on mapping chips specifically Lake Insight Pro V14 vrs. Navionics+.
Anyone have any experience with one or both?
I primarily fish lakes around central Ohio, and lake Erie.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have experience with both... The lowrance chip is a set data which you can not refresh throughout the year and the Navionics + data you get one year of freshest data and with the navionics + chip you can change areas any time you want by dumping the chip and re programing it. I would go with the Navionics + chip from personal use.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, thats the way I am leaning

Can you only do the updates with the Navionics +?
If I got the "Hot Maps" would I be able to update those?


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Navionics+ has no 3D image.

Hot maps platinum has 3D, satellite image and community edits.Per conversation with navionics.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You will get 1 year freshest data included with all the navionics chips.


----------

